# Need ICD-9 code for nail



## dballard2004 (Aug 25, 2008)

The patient had a partial tip of his finger amputated.  The nail was growing back at a weird angle so the physician totally removed the nail.  Any idea on an ICD-9 code?  Thanks.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 25, 2008)

*703.9*

When I looked up "deformity - nail" I was led to 703.9.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC


----------



## dballard2004 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

